
Younger generations are growing horns in the back of their head - lazyeye
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/human-body/younger-generations-are-growing-horns-in-the-back-of-their-head/news-story/246c5dfb45d39c8200c9052b4a841c6e
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173830)

------
ozten
Super interesting finding, but horrible clickbait title. 2cm bone growth != a
horn.

It is pretty cool how plastic our skeletal systems are. Use it or lose it, but
use it in a novel fashion and it will adapt.

~~~
applecrazy
Yeah, the title is quite alarmist. But the point is valid: excessive use of a
device in a certain posture will cause physical changes that cannot be
reversed.

~~~
hsnewman
Yeah, bony growth <> horn.

~~~
applecrazy
Not saying it _is_ a horn (I acknowledge this in the first sentence), just
saying that maybe us adapting to our bad posture is not a good thing.

------
bkmeneguello
"Australopithecus scientists are saying young's habit of bipedalism is
alarming and could have serious implications"

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
"Old scientists and/or yellow journalists don't like kids usage of technology,
conjures up clickbait, alarmist FUD to judge their lifestyle and/or manifest
insecurities."

------
opportune
Wow, I just felt the back of my head and pretty sure I have this. It's a small
bump where the skull rounds out and gives way to softer tissue. Not sure why
it would be a negative thing though if it's just an adaptation to our posture

~~~
JadeNB
At least according to the article, it's something usually seen in older people
with "long-term poor posture and significant stress loads"; the intended
implication—doubtless at least somewhat alarmist—seems to be that regular
smartphone useage does as much damage to young people in a short time as was
previously only done in a lifetime.

~~~
opportune
I don't see how it is "damaging" though. Weird, yes, but it's so small it
seems neither unsightly nor likely to cause harm

~~~
JadeNB
I don't know anything about the research, and suspect the article is being
alarmist, but I'm a little bit confused by our dialogue—first you asked why it
was a negative thing, and now you're asking why it is a "damaging" thing, with
"damaging" in quotes, even though neither the article nor I uses that word. I
don't think that the article means to suggest that the bone growths themselves
are _causing_ damage, but rather that they are _indicating_ damage (though,
again, I have no expertise to evaluate that claim, and haven't even followed
up on any links in the article).

~~~
opportune
It was a response to your post "seems to be that regular smartphone useage
does as much damage to young people in a short time as was previously only
done in a lifetime."

~~~
JadeNB
Right you are; I didn't read my own post carefully enough. I still think that
the intended interpretation is that the growths are indicative of, rather than
the cause of, damage.

